# Sc-dog angels here needed 14 yr. Old husky/shep mix (military) turned into shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Subject: GREENVILLE, SC//Military Transfer- "Charlie", he is 14 yrs old, calm dog ( HUSKY/SHEPARD), Charlie dies Friday, 8/14


*contact DEB COHEN TO SAVE HIM IN TIME. HE'S IN ANIMAL CONTROL IN GREENVILLE, SC AND WILL DIE THIS FRIDAY,
AUGUST 14TH!!!

[email protected]*




PLEASE CROSSPOST. CONTACT INFO BELOW. THANKS!

(IF YOU ARE ALREADY RECEIVING MY E-MAILS THROUGH ANOTHER SOURCE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN REMOVE YOU FROM MY CONTACT LIST) 




---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: d.cohen <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, Aug 12, 2009 at 10:56 AM
Subject: Fw: GREENVILLE, SC//Military Transfer- "Charlie", he is 14 yrs old, calm dog ( HUSKY/SHEPARD), Charlie dies Friday, 8/14
To: 




----- Original Message ----- 
From: McDermott, Marie C. 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 10:40 AM
Subject: GREENVILLE, SC//Military Transfer, now Owner must give up his dog, "Charlie", he is 14 yrs old, calm dog ( HUSKY/SHEPARD), Charlie dies Friday, 8/14


This beautiful dog, "Charlie" dies this Friday due to the Owner's transfer. Please, please, please look at his. He is a wonderful dog and does not deserve this outcome. 


-----Original Message-----
From: Jill Carson [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 10:04 AM
To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; Judy Nic; BERNICE; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; McDermott, Marie C.; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
Subject: GREENVILLE, SC HUSKY/SHEPARD TO DIE ON FRIDAY. 14YRS OLD MILITARY OWNER DUMPED





NAME: Charlie
ANIMAL ID: 8218502
BREED: husky/shepherd
SEX: neutered male
APPROXIMATE AGE: 14 yrs
APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 80 lbs
HEALTH: appears healthy, owner said he got his tail stuck in the fence at his house and the vet amputated ½ of it—it may need to be amputated further
TEMPERAMENT: friendly, calm
ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for “military transfer of owner”
UPDATE: will be PTS 8/14


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JUST HAD an email from Deb Cohen RE; transport for this poor old guy!!*

*Just had an email from Deb Cohen for transport for this poor old guy.
If anyone from SC to VA can take him, there's a lady driving from GA Friday and can pick him up in SC and then take him with her all the way either to NJ or everywhere in between all the way to VA.*

*From Deb Cohen 
[email protected]

Charlie is...friendly and calm.

he is 14 years old....thats old for a larger dog.
YES, he is in Greenville SC animal control...they kill about 100 a week

[email protected]

I have a lady who is driving up from GA to NJ and will give a dog a ride.....Friday....stop over in VA SAT.

if anyone can help this dog. 
debb*----- Original Message ----- 
From: Karen M. Van Swearingen 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 4:13 PM
Subject: Re: GREENVILLE, SC//Military Transfer- "Charlie", he is 14 yrs old, calm dog ( HUSKY/SHEPARD), Charlie dies Friday, 8/14


Subject: Re: GREENVILLE, SC//Military Transfer- "Charlie", he is 14 yrs old, calm dog ( HUSKY/SHEPARD), Charlie dies Friday, 8/14





PLEASE CROSSPOST. CONTACT INFO BELOW. THANKS!



*Subject: GREENVILLE, SC HUSKY/SHEPARD TO DIE ON FRIDAY. 14YRS OLD MILITARY OWNER DUMPED*


NAME: Charlie
ANIMAL ID: 8218502
BREED: husky/shepherd
SEX: neutered male
APPROXIMATE AGE: 14 yrs
APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 80 lbs
HEALTH: appears healthy, owner said he got his tail stuck in the fence at his house and the vet amputated ½ of it—it may need to be amputated further
TEMPERAMENT: friendly, calm
ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for “military transfer of owner”
UPDATE: will be PTS 8/14








*Please I hope someone a person or rescue opens their heart and home to him.
His Dad had to go fight for us and now in the Twlight of his Life, he is about to lose his life this Friday.:no::no:*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can ask Peppertree. They were willing to take Rebel. If they do accept him, you will have to figure out transport to NY.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kim*

Kim Thanks I will ask them.
However, they are considering taking Bo and Brady the two brothers listed here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

Thanks for your suggestions to try Lab Rescues-I agree that Charlie looks more like a Lab Mix than a Husky Mix.

I also sent your suggestions to the Lady I got Charlie's original message from and asked that she tell the girl at the Shelter in Greenville, SC to contact Lab Rescues and the Military fosters.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try emailing Robinsegg. She was a member here. I know she herself already is caring for 5 dogs, but I don't know how full their rescue is. All they can do is say no. I can't remember the rescues name.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I got an email*

I got an email that people send out updating you about dogs in shelters and it said they put Charlie to sleep because he was chewing on the cut on his tail . I have asked someone to verify but haven't heard yet.

We did try hard!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You have got to be kidding me...Oh Dear Lord when will all of this stop.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

If anyone on the forum reads this and knows of the proper military person/office to contact regarding pet abandonment due to change of duty station could you please pm that info to me. We need to find out what the regs are regarding proper placement of animals in the case of station change. I'm betting there are no regulations, and if there are I'm also betting that the military doesn't pay for animal relocation. If that is the case, then there better be some **** regs put in place that prohibit the wholesale abandonment of family pets because someone has to move. If someone makes the military their life/carreer then I'm sure they also know about what the military will and will not move. If they are unwilling to pay for the transport of their dogs/cats/whatevers then they shouldn't be allowed to have them in the first place. It just becomes another reason to leave them. Make it a punishable offense to abandon animals or dump them at shelters.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

You have to be kidding me. PTS because he was chewing at his sore. I'm going to be sick now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> If anyone on the forum reads this and knows of the proper military person/office to contact regarding pet abandonment due to change of duty station could you please pm that info to me. We need to find out what the regs are regarding proper placement of animals in the case of station change. I'm betting there are no regulations, and if there are I'm also betting that the military doesn't pay for animal relocation. If that is the case, then there better be some **** regs put in place that prohibit the wholesale abandonment of family pets because someone has to move. If someone makes the military their life/carreer then I'm sure they also know about what the military will and will not move. If they are unwilling to pay for the transport of their dogs/cats/whatevers then they shouldn't be allowed to have them in the first place. It just becomes another reason to leave them. Make it a punishable offense to abandon animals or dump them at shelters.


I don't know where to begin this effort, but I am equally outraged. This dumping of pets by the military has gone on far too long. It's the very reason the humane society where I worked (I left there more than 20 years ago) refused to adopt to active-duty military. Makes me sick every time I think about all the loving animals that are dumped just because someone in the military gets posted overseas or doesn't want to bother finding a proper home for the animals, or better yet, taking them along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very very sad*

I AM VERY sad about Charlie.
:no::no:
I got an email 

*I got an email that people send out updating you about dogs in shelters and it said they put Charlie to sleep, **because he was chewing on the cut on his tail . I have asked someone to verify but haven't heard yet.*
We did try hard!!! Sorry nobody got to you in time, Charlie.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Kimm said:


> You can ask Peppertree. They were willing to take Rebel. If they do accept him, you will have to figure out transport to NY.


 ======================================================

Hey, I'm in northern NJ and can make the NJ to Pepertree run this weekend !!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Awww sh**..........Just read the rest of the posts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve,

If you Google "Military Pets" you can find a site and a name of someone who started the organization to put an end to things like this happening to pets that were left behind. Maybe the man who started that Org can lead you to the proper channels. He started the org in 2005. I'm not sure what happened, maybe a lack of funds and fosters, but it's clearly evident this is still going on and this poor dog is one of thousands that don't get the chance to live out the remainder of their lives with love and compassion.


----------

